# Hydration pack - small, minimalist with 100 oz



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

Looking for a new pack, as the 12 year old MULE is getting tired.

I need 100 oz capacity, though I usually roll with it 3/4 filled. It seems all the minimal packs are 1.5 to 2L. Not enough for the long hot summer rides at my pace.

I don't want any excess crap, like weird pockets or padding on the seatbelt or excessive padding on the shoulder straps. no fancy pockets though some sort of XC helmet retention wouldn't be a bad thing. I just need to carry a tube, multitool, a couple bars and cell phone. a strap to tie a longsleeve onto the outside (or fit inside) would be good.
I want the pack to be very light without being Sil-Ny stupid light or 2014 camelbak chintz.

Basically like the Camelbak Lobo, but lighter if possible and with higher quality materials?

The really small ones from Osprey and other brands seem to all be 2L hydration capacity. I need more.

I don't care what bladder it comes with. my 100oz Camelbak ones have been trouble free for years, so will put in one of those if the pack brand's bladder fails.

What else is out there? The Wingnut Splitback looked light and simple, but I'm skinny and tall and worried that the odd fit may not work for me.

a smaller maker would be fine, otherwise will be playing the %-off game on backcountry, etc.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Check out the Camelbak Volt LR or Octane XCT/18X, all have 3L reservoirs and are light and compact (Volt LR has a lumbar reservoir). They all have belt side pockets, which you might not like, but can be very handy to store/access gels, phone, keys, etc without stopping and removing the pack.


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree with fsrxc

They discontinued this model. Its my absolute favorite. Very light, 3L, and the most comfortable.

Camelbak Octane 18x Hydration Pack Skydiver Blue Discontinued Color | eBay


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

I know you said 100 oz, but I got the Platypus Tokul XC 5.0 which is 70 oz and it really is a nice rig. Just what you need and no more. I have several Ospreys and tried a Volt, and the're OK, but the Platy is just so minimalist it makes me smile!
The Tokul XC 8.0 is 100 oz and it includes a small external pouch but I read that the pack itself isn't bigger and the 100 oz bag is a real tight fit.


----------

